# Biting due to jealousy



## Maewolf (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello, Im new and need help.

My cockatiel barney has begun to bite me hard on my arms or hands. This is not normal behaviour for him and the only thing i have been able to see that has changed is that my parakeets are landing on my shoulders more now, and testing the waters of...me lol they are nibbling and searching and figuring out i wont kill them for coming to me. I think this is the reason he is biting lately, started two days ago when robin one of my female parakeets finally come to me and kissed me (i was thrilled) Barney was angry lol he scared her away and then flew away himself...since then he is attacking my arms, he attacked my shoulder when i tried to have him step up onto it from his cage, he got my arm hard enough to leave a welt and small blood dot and bruise twice.

Sorry if i seem to be rambling I just dont know what to do and i wasnt sure where to post this either. 
I have the two female parakeets, and barney is a male
his droppings , and theirs, are normal, they ahve toys they never play with..lol every now and they they do...but yeah nothing big had happened other than the parakeets coming to me more...and from everything i have read online he is probably jealous and doesnt like it

is there anything i can do to make him more comfortable, make him relax a bit, i have a squirt bottle next to me just in case because that first bite was very hard and he wouldnt let go at all. 

They are eating and drinking fine, they fly free around my room, have since 2008 when i first got them all...i just cant think of anything else that has happened, or could have happened...

please help, thank you for your time
Meagan.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Spraying him isn't going to do anything. Cockatiels like bath time and that's what he would think it is. And giving attention for a negative behaviour only encourages that behaviour. Don't let all the birds out at the same time. Cockatiels and parakeets rarely ever get along. And remember to give him one on one time when the parakeets are in the cage. You're probably giving more attention to the parakeets because they started coming to you. And the tiel wants that attention.


----------



## Maewolf (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i didnt actually spray him, he hasnt done it again, and they are getting along fine, the thing is they have been free flying, interacting, all day, nearly every day, since i got them years ago lol i think he is getting over it though...if not then...we shall see lol


----------

